# New scotland wide ivf criteria - comes into force 1st July 2013



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

http://www.scotland.gov.uk/News/Releases/2013/05/IVFservices15052013

/links


----------



## pixy9 (Mar 23, 2012)

this really is great news for everyone especially these poor folks in fife and forth valley.  I am tayside and completed a failied ICSI cycle in April and I was told today that we will get our second round by September/october this year. Guidelines are much stricter but all in all much fairer.


----------

